# CPU Cooler brands and models



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to see what cpu cooler brands/models are most popular.
And it would be useful information for everyone who plans to upgrade their cpu cooler.
Don't forget to vote!!

For some more information post:

1. Which model / which fan(s)
2. How does it perform? Maybe you can add cpu info - idle - load temps
3. Why did you decide to buy a cooler from this particilar brand?
4. Where did you buy it?


My cooler:
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (lapped hs base) 
(I replaced the original fan for a silent low-rpm 120mm fan)
CPU: E7200@3.6 400x9 1.376V
Temps:

Idle
Ambient 35°C
Core 1-2  42-40°C

Load (orthos) 
Ambient 35°C
Core 1-2 66-66°C

Please specify the temperatures in °Celsius
Here you can convert your Fahrenheit temp to Celsius:
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-fahrenheit.htm







In the past I had an powercolor x1950pro videocard which came with Accelero X2 cooler, this was running cool and quiet and that was one of the reasons that I decided to buy an AC cpu cooler.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a Xigmatek S1283. 4ghz 1.4v E7200, 27c idle 52c load.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I use a Xigmatek S1283. 4ghz 1.4v E7200, 27c idle 52c load.



And what is your ambient/room temp?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

Hot lol idk probably 86f.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hot lol idk probably 86f.


Ok that would be 30°Celsius


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

Its probably lower then. But then again the heat sensors on the E7200's suck nuts.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a Zalman CNPS9700 LED... temps are around 44°-49° idle and maximum 59° load. I must add that my CPU (Pentium 4 HT 3600MHz) gets very hot anyways. With stock cooling it was 70° idle and sometimes up to 90° load  And stock cooler was loud as hell even at idle, so I decieded to buy that Zalman cooler based on research and reviews and user comments. I like that thing, keeps my CPU stable and relatively cool. Pure copper owns! Aaand I bought it via a swiss online shop.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

MRCL said:


> I use a Zalman CNPS9700 LED... temps are around 44°-49° idle and maximum 59° load. I must add that my CPU (Pentium 4 HT 3600MHz) gets very hot anyways. With stock cooling it was 70° idle and sometimes up to 90° load  And stock cooler was loud as hell even at idle, so I decieded to buy that Zalman cooler based on research and reviews and user comments. I like that thing, keeps my CPU stable and relatively cool. Pure copper owns! Aaand I bought it via a swiss online shop.



Thanks for your info, but what is your ambient(room) temperature?
And don't forget to vote!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 29, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks for your info, but what is your ambient(room) temperature?
> And don't forget to vote!



Ambient room temp lies between 19° on colder days and 23° on warmer days... average is about 22°.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Ambient room temp lies between 19° on colder days and 23° on warmer days... average is about 22°.



It is pretty cool there!
Thats a good room temperature for computers and overclockers..


----------



## MRCL (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeh, my comps running 24/7, so i need a cool environment xD


----------



## gogx (Jul 29, 2008)

1. Zalman 9700 led now, but had an coolermaster TX2 wich is crap!!!
2. It performs great! My ambient in summer is round 30c+ "top flor of the bilding" Idle 35c load 55c
3. I decidet for this cooler based on reviews.
4. I bought it from a frend who has a comp. store for just 25euro 

There a just two tings that are not cool on a such cool cooler! LOL

1. there is a 3pin con. for the fan/motherbord 4 would be great.
2. At max fan speed its a litle loud...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

gogx said:


> 1. Zalman 9700 led now, but had an coolermaster TX2 wich is crap!!!
> 2. It performs great! My ambient in summer is round 30c+ "top flor of the bilding" Idle 35c load 55c
> 3. I decidet for this cooler based on reviews.
> 4. I bought it from a frend who has a comp. store for just 25euro
> ...



25 Euro, that was a good deal for this copper cooler!


----------



## gogx (Jul 29, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> 25 Euro, that was a good deal for this copper cooler!



Yp thats why i bought it , Here in Slovenia were i live its round 55/60euro in comp. shops.

P.s.: the coolermaster Tx2 is for sale for 5 euro + shipment! used for 14 days.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

gogx said:


> P.s.: the coolermaster Tx2 is for sale for 5 euro + shipment! used for 14 days.



Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 29, 2008)

I've used an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, and a Xigmatek HDT-S1283. I bought them from newegg based on reviews of the time, and have yet to be disappointed by either one. 

____________________
Phenom @ 2800MHz with Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro: 28C Idle, 45C Load, 21C Ambient Room Temperature

Phenom @ 2800MHz with Xigmatek HDT-S1283: 21C Idle, 39C Load, 21C Ambient Room Temperature 

Case:

Modified Apevia X-Discovery Mid ATX Tower with one Scythe 120mm Fan. -I would have used my Antec 1200, but I'm currently making some modifications to it. 
_________


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

Arctic Cooling seems to be the most favourite cpu cooler brand...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Arctic Cooling seems to be the most favourite cpu cooler brand...



It used to be. More people like my self are starting to use Xigmatek because they are superior


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It used to be. More people like my self are starting to use Xigmatek because they are superior



My next cpu cooler would probably be an Thermalright HR-01 Plus.

And they don't sell any Xigmatek coolers here yet in local stores..


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thermalright XP-90 (mine has a lapped base)
Despite what people say about this cooler's size it's really great. When I bought it I used a 30CFM fan to cool my cpu and it did a hell of a job. Since then I've upgraded to a 72CFM TNT fan which was kinda noisy, but kept my temps in check, and now these days I use a Nidec Beta 111CFM fan on it. Really the fan is overkill because the only time it gets to 100% RPM is when I've set it that way in bios.(normally it's 58-90RPM)
At stock volts the Nidec doesn't spin at all and I'm able to honestly say that my BE can be passive cooled. 

Temps-
Ambient: ~20*C
Idle: ~30*C
Full Load: ~50*C(F@H)

I decided to buy this cooler about two and a half years ago when I stumbled across it on Ebay for $2 and $9 shipping, and this was back when it was a $40 cooler, so I figured at that price I better jump on it before someone else does, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> My next cpu cooler would probably be an Thermalright HR-01 Plus.
> 
> And they don't sell any Xigmatek coolers here yet in local stores..



They're aren't any local stores where I live so I HAVE to order almost everything from online stores.. I can get GPU's at best buy but they overprice the shit out of them. I only buy peripherals from BB. Got my camera, usb cables, Razer Piranha and Deathadder there.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thermalright XP-90 (mine has a lapped base)
> Despite what people say about this cooler's size it's really great. When I bought it I used a 30CFM fan to cool my cpu and it did a hell of a job. Since then I've upgraded to a 72CFM TNT fan which was kinda noisy, but kept my temps in check, and now these days I use a Nidec Beta 111CFM fan on it. Really the fan is overkill because the only time it gets to 100% RPM is when I've set it that way in bios.(normally it's 58-90RPM)
> At stock volts the Nidec doesn't spin at all and I'm able to honestly say that my BE can be passive cooled.
> 
> ...




"Despite what people say about this cooler's size it's really great."
You mean that it would be a huge cooler? The weight is just 360g.







The Scythe "OROCHI" design is similar to the XP-90, only this thing weighs a massive 1,285 g...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> They're aren't any local stores where I live so I HAVE to order almost everything from online stores.. I can get GPU's at best buy but they overprice the shit out of them. I only buy peripherals from BB. Got my camera, usb cables, Razer Piranha and Deathadder there.



I prefer to buy computer hardware from local stores, if I would have a problem with any product, it's easy/quick rma.

But if I wanted a Xigmatek, yes I'd would have to buy it online.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 31, 2008)

zalman is better or you don't say anything about cool master


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

in terms of 'like'

Arctic cooling
xigmatek
thermalright

in terms of performance
thermalright
xigmatek (when using retention bracket it beats thermalright)
arctic cooling

prices vary, but all 3 brands throw out great coolers.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> in terms of performance
> thermalright
> xigmatek (when using retention bracket it beats thermalright)
> arctic cooling
> ...




Agree!
Not sure about Xigmatek with using retention bracket if it beats a good thermalright cooler tho.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 31, 2008)

Thermalright HDT S1283, is the best choice imho in  terms of price and perf. HOWEVER, please remember to apply the thermal paste on all three pipes! A lot of retarded reviewers fail to do this and as a result they find that the cooler performs poorly! 

With the Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme, its pot luck honestly. It really depends on whether or not the base of your cooler is flat or not. My TRUE has a concave base resulting in performance which is inferior to my Xigmatek.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Thermalright HDT S1283



Possibly you mean a Thermalright SI-128 ?
Or a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooler...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

he meant xigmatek.

Its true on the TRUE coolers, you do often need to lap them as the base isnt flat it causes problems on some systems. Mine needed it.

The xigma doesnt have this problem hence why i like it more, adding the retention bracket knocks temps down 3-5C in most systems. When you consider that the xigma is cheaper and includes a 4 pin PWN fan, it really does win overall.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

The *Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer * seems to be the best performing cpu cooler at the moment:













_http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2271&page=5_


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

Its .5c lower than the xigmatek LOL I think its just a re badged S1283 too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its .5c lower than the xigmatek LOL I think its just a re badged S1283 too.



it is a rebadge.

most likely the fan is 10RPM higher at stock... lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

It probably doesnt do well on intel CPU's cause it looks like a S1284 with 4 heat pipes and it does crap on intel rigs cause the cpu IHS doesnt touch all the pipes.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It probably doesnt do well on intel CPU's cause it looks like a S1284 with 4 heat pipes and it does crap on intel rigs cause the cpu IHS doesnt touch all the pipes.



correct info. the 1283 is reccomended for intel (mostly because of the quad reason), while the 1284 is reccomended for AMD. rebadges should follow this rule as well, i assume.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer heatsink featuring 4x 8mm heatpipes.







Xigmatek HDT-S1283 heatsink featuring 3x 8mm heatpipes.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

could you bring up the 1284 in a pic like that too?

its a fact the 1284 sucks at quad cores, but i just dont know what hte bases look like.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> could you bring up the 1284 in a pic like that too?
> 
> its a fact the 1284 sucks at quad cores, but i just dont know what hte bases look like.



Its just the 1283 with an extra pipe. Alot wider than the 1283, hence the difference in retention brackets. I have delt with both btw


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer








Xigmatek HDT-S1283


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mines an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro,to which i have added a akasa 120mm amber fan with my own fan fitting(i broke the original lol)






It is pretty quiet now and my fan mount looks good.

Idle temp is about 33-35c
Load is about 50-55c

I bought it because at the time it was one of the best socket 775 coolers.It is a few years old now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

When was the last time you dusted that, holy crap..


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Mines an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro,to which i have added a akasa 120mm amber fan with my own fan fitting(i broke the original lol)
> 
> It is pretty quiet now and my fan mount looks good.
> 
> ...



Where did you get that fan from?


I replaced the original fan with a 120mm on my AC 7.
The original AC fan is still working tho.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thermalright ultra with a Noctua NF-P12 fan on a fan controller.

Idle : 25 to 28 deg C
Orthos load : 45 deg C
Ambient : 18 deg C.

Quiet, but copes well with my overclock.
Also, doesn't seem to have the concave base issue that plagues the true.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> "Despite what people say about this cooler's size it's really great."
> You mean that it would be a huge cooler? The weight is just 360g.
> 
> 
> ...



I mean that it supports only 80 and 92mm fans, also it only four heatpipes whereas alot of the newer coolers have 8+pipes and are made for larger fans, and some like the Gemini 2 are made for multiple 120mm fans.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 31, 2008)

asetek vapocchill classic slightlymodded. rapes all your air coolers lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont want a fridge sat in my pc though,too noisy 

The fan is the middle part of an akasa amber 120mm,all my fans are akasa ambers,even on the vf900.It is pretty quiet now.What do you think to my fan fitting? it will fit on near enough any cooler.I spaced it out from the cooler to try to negate the dead spot.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 1, 2008)

what do you guys think of this CoolerMaster Hyper 212?




http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=1&id=3096
i was thinking of getting one.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeno said:


> what do you guys think of this CoolerMaster Hyper 212?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=1&id=3096
> i was thinking of getting one.



lots of people ask, but the replies are never that positive. its just cant keep up with the xigmateks, and the xigmas are often cheaper.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeno said:


> what do you guys think of this CoolerMaster Hyper 212?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooling performance seems to be ok, but the fan seems to be a bit noisy..


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

TOP 3 Heatsinks for socket 775 CPU's by best cooling performance:

1. Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer
2. Xigmatek HDT-S1283
3. Thermalright Ultra 120

_http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm_


----------



## Jeno (Aug 1, 2008)

the hyper 212 is a few dollars cheaper and it has 8 heatpipes!
but you guys reckon a HDT-S1283 is a better buy?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea the Xigmatek S1283 is the best. The thing that makes it better is its heat pipe direct touch. Everyother cooler has the pipes melded into a block that touches the core.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 1, 2008)

http://209.85.171.104/translate_c?h...fe=off&usg=ALkJrhjTYJCYNwnCxnYfgLpRWyEZPceItg

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea the Xigmatek S1283 is the best. The thing that makes it better is its heat pipe direct touch. Everyother cooler has the pipes melded into a block that touches the core.




The Xigmatek S1283 will give the best cooling performance for $35 USD, 
but I would not say that it is _"the best" _ air cpu cooler out there..


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 1, 2008)

For an aircooler I am a big fan of Enzotech's cooler.  Sexy and effective.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> For an aircooler I am a big fan of Enzotech's cooler.  Sexy and effective.




I forgot to add this brand in the poll.

Enzotech makes high quality products which you pay for but when it comes to cooling performance they are no match to other cheaper cpu air coolers.

Possibly the most expensive air-cooler brand available.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 1, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> The Xigmatek S1283 will give the best cooling performance for $35 USD,
> but I would not say that it is _"the best" _ air cpu cooler out there..



 too bad i have to work in AUD, and down here the 212 is few dollars cheaper.
however the direct touch and bigger heatsink on the HDT-S1283 look very COOL!
thanks for the advice guys ill try and bag myself one 

just out of interest, what is _"the best" _ air cpu cooler out there?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeno said:


> too bad i have to work in AUD, and down here the 212 is few dollars cheaper.
> however the direct touch and bigger heatsink on the HDT-S1283 look very COOL!
> thanks for the advice guys ill try and bag myself one
> 
> just out of interest, what is _"the best" _ air cpu cooler out there?



That was my reply to ShadowFold's message:
_Yea the Xigmatek S1283 is the best. The thing that makes it better is its heat pipe direct touch. Everyother cooler has the pipes melded into a block that touches the core._

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=910122&postcount=51

But to answer your question you could take a look at this:
http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


----------



## Jeno (Aug 1, 2008)

ok this makes it final!!! i need an s1283
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=5


this on the other hand makes it not so final; those g-power things r more than ten dollars cheaper than the xigmatek!
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/07/15/sunbeamtech-core-contact-freezer/4


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeno said:


> ok this makes it final!!! i need an s1283
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=5
> 
> 
> ...



At full fan speed the Gigabyte G-Power 2 Pro outperforms any other cooler in this test
(with fan at full speed):
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/07/15/sunbeamtech-core-contact-freezer/4

If you would not run the fan at full speed there are cheaper coolers that perform equal or even better with a low rpm fan.

This is from Januari 22 2008, the Xigmatek was at the top of the list in Januari 2008:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=5

The Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer is new, here is the list updated till April 30:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2271&page=5


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm probably one of only a few using the Tuniq Tower 120LFB and for good reason.






I think it's more show than go by todays performance standards and there are a fair few things which make people not want to buy it.

It's heavy (798g without fan installed)
It's a real ***** to install without losing contact with the CPU and it moves all over the place when installing.
It's cooling is reasonable as it dropped my CPU temps by 10degC from stock AMD 4pipe CPU cooler, but not really for its size and installation effort.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 1, 2008)

I got this Asus Triton 70 for $10 from Frys on their clearance sale.  I thought of using it with my Quad to OC more.  Any good or should I throw away?

Can it with stand X2 F3 Windsor core extreme OC?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101014


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 1, 2008)

Zalman has a big gun in their possession, the 9700NT. The performance on this beast is so good, I was first mistaken into thinking it was a liquid-cooling system since the review had no photos. It cools a Q6600 near 20 C, which is a worthy substitute if you crave for a liquid-cooling. Downsides: Its loud, big, somewhat pricey and you still need to worry about high voltage since water-cooling grounds static electricity and blah blah blah....


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 1, 2008)

suraswami said:


> I got this Asus Triton 70 for $10 from Frys on their clearance sale.  I thought of using it with my Quad to OC more.  Any good or should I throw away?
> 
> Can it with stand X2 F3 Windsor core extreme OC?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101014



should work pretty good looks similar to the xigma's design.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 1, 2008)

I currently use Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme w/ Delta Fan (single). pretty impressive results





sorry, can't use orthos to burn the proc, my E4300 hate orthos so much. all bench stable at those setting, but can't even run orthos for 1 minute. always gets an error. upping vcore, vmch and vich doesn't help. so, I just tossed out orthos when it came to stability test 

ambient temperature around 26-28°C


----------



## Darknova (Aug 1, 2008)

Xigmatek S1283

E8400 @ 3.6Ghz - 1.2625v

Ambient at idle (currently around 24-26'C) and 45'C-50'C load.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 2, 2008)

im making myself a new case at the moment, in this new case the mobo will be mounted horizontally (instead of vertically); should i be more selective about the CPU cooler because of this?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeno said:


> im making myself a new case at the moment, in this new case the mobo will be mounted horizontally (instead of vertically); should i be more selective about the CPU cooler because of this?



potentially. some people beleive that heatpipe coolers dont like working on their sides. I've never seen any evidence of it however, and ran my systems on their sides when testing them without noticing any problems.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeno said:


> im making myself a new case at the moment, in this new case the mobo will be mounted horizontally (instead of vertically); should i be more selective about the CPU cooler because of this?



There are some CPU coolers which can only be mounted a certain way.
Like mine.
Some DFI motherboards are setup with the socket vertical.
Although I have seen some rigs with my CPU cooler mounted so it's blowing the air into the PSU.

Anyway I can think of better CPU coolers which you can use with better performance and ease of installation.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeno said:


> im making myself a new case at the moment, in this new case the mobo will be mounted horizontally (instead of vertically); should i be more selective about the CPU cooler because of this?



There are cpu coolers that can be installed in more then 1 way.

This could be a suitable cpu cooler with your setup:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/07/06/gigabyte-g-power-2-pro-cooler-review/1


----------



## Jeno (Aug 2, 2008)

so now you think the g-power pro is the way to go with my horizontal setup?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 2, 2008)

Roswell cooler (don't laugh it was free)




Room temp:76f
Idle:34-35C
Full Load (prime 95):44C


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 2, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I forgot to add this brand in the poll.
> 
> Enzotech makes high quality products which you pay for but when it comes to cooling performance they are no match to other cheaper cpu air coolers.
> 
> Possibly the most expensive air-cooler brand available.



Actually they only make one CPU cooler and it can be found for as little as $50 USD if you shop around.  Granted... there are cheaper solutions out there, I wouldn't consider it the most expensive brand available.

It performs impressively as well. See here: http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2082&page=5

The reason I am a fan of it is that it is probably the best performing cooler for versatile cooling of the entire north side of the MB.  The fact that it pushes air over a huge area of the motherboard means it can effectively provide cooling for mosfet heatsinks, north bridge, and assist with RAM cooling.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Actually they only make one CPU cooler and it can be found for as little as $50 USD if you shop around.  Granted... there are cheaper solutions out there, I wouldn't consider it the most expensive brand available.
> 
> It performs impressively as well. See here: http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2082&page=5
> 
> The reason I am a fan of it is that it is probably the best performing cooler for versatile cooling of the entire north side of the MB.  The fact that it pushes air over a huge area of the motherboard means it can effectively provide cooling for mosfet heatsinks, north bridge, and assist with RAM cooling.



FYI here is an updated comparison with the latest cpu coolers http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2271&page=5

Most coolers with a similar design push air over the north bridge and assist with ram cooling, howmuch it cools your north bridge and ram depends on the fan and the rpm you use.

Personally I prefer a cooler that blows the warm air to an exhaust fan that expels the warm air out of the case.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yesterday I received a picture from a friend but he had no additional info about it.
As you can see it is a cpu cooler , but I've never seen this cooler (yet) anywhere else.

It is a cooler with lots of thin fins and 5 thick heatpipes.

Thermalright?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Yesterday I received a picture from a friend but he had no additional info about it.
> As you can see it is a cpu cooler , but I've never seen this cooler (yet) anywhere else.
> 
> It is a cooler with lots of thin fins and 5 thick heatpipes.
> ...



that image looks rendered/photoshopped, so it may not even be a real cooler.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> that image looks rendered/photoshopped, so it may not even be a real cooler.



Having a closer look I think you right Mussels.
The base looks real fake and the pipes at the top don't show any randomness, not to mention the pipes do not look copper.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> that image looks rendered/photoshopped, so it may not even be a real cooler.



Maybe the next Xig style cooler for Nahalems? Definately looks rendered though, no doubt about it.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 11, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Having a closer look I think you right Mussels.
> The base looks real fake and the pipes at the top don't show any randomness, not to mention the pipes do not look copper.



Yes, agree. 
Probably a prototype/mockup.

But it's a nice cooler tho.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 11, 2008)

Running Intel stock here on a 65nm Quad. Fin arrangement on a stock cooler does a great job of cooling down VRMs and NB on the motherboard. 

OC/Overvolted average temps: Idle 21C-23C, Load 38C-42C (Load: 3+ hours of Crysis & 48+ hours of uptime)
Ambient: 19C-21C

Stock is great if you have great case airflow and properly done cabling. I got 6 case fans: 4 intake, 2 outtake, plus two more outtake via PSU and VGA vent.  So that's an even 4-in + 4-out.

Approx max. CFM cap. in: 260
Approx max. CFM cap. out: 290

If it wasn't for all the fans, my stock temps would be +15 idle and +20 load.

I imagine putting in something like OCZ Vendetta 2 or Xigmatek S1283 would drop the CPU temps a bit more, especially load, but my VRMs and NB would suffer due to the fin arrangement.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well mine runs at 28c idle with a ac7pro,lapped cpu and cooler.


----------



## Slayer666fromhell (Sep 27, 2008)

*CoolerMaster Hyper 6+*

I've bought that Monster too cool down my E6400 (3.2Ghz@ 1.29V, 8 X 400) Does the job Better than my friend's Thermaltake V1. Cpu Idle is : 36 degrees. Full load : 42 degrees. (during hot summer days While plauing Crisys Maxed Out at 1680x1050) If You still can find one of those, get it. It really worth the money. Close to water cooling perfomance. MIGHT NOT FIT IN ALL COMPUTER CASE. 

Dimensions

118(L) x 107(W) x 146(H)mm
Weight

971g
Base Material

Copper Base and heatpipes, aluminum fins
Bearing Type

2-Ball
Speed

1,800 ~ 3,600rpm ± 10%
Noise Level

20.6~ 46.4dB ± 10% 

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/cooling/cooler_master_hyper_6/images/box-small.jpg


----------

